# Raised firebox grate?



## Mark Adams (May 24, 2018)

I saw a YouTube video for my highland offset that suggested turning the firebox grate sideways to create more room underneath for air, thus eliminating the need for constant ash scraping during long cooks. Has anyone done this? Are there any drawbacks? Thinking about trying it when I cook this weekend. 

Video says the normal grate placement has a 2inch gap underneath where turning 90degrees will leave a 4inch gap


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 24, 2018)

I don’t have  Hey smoker but I have two stick burners and I replaced the charcoal grate with expanded steel and raised them. I would suggest you do this. 

Scott


----------



## Mark Adams (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Scott, I was hoping that is the case


----------



## dcecil (May 24, 2018)

I agree, it works well and you shouldn’t  have to clean out during the cook.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2018)

Yep. I believe that there is at least 4" under the wood grate in my Lang.
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 24, 2018)

No problem! 

Good luck 
Scott


----------



## ristau5741 (May 24, 2018)

I took a large piece of expanded steel, and a large square paver stone, and a small hand help sledge hammer, molded the expanded steel around the paver stone and made a nice charcoal basket.  It wasn't fun tying the corners together nor grinding down the sharp edges on a bench grinder, but it ended up working out quite well.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 24, 2018)

I have that same smoker and put two of the grates in sideways to cover the entire firebox. The only drawback is that the heat caused them to bow down a bit but the need to clean out the ash buildup is most definitely reduced for long cooks. I don't even scrap any ash out unless I go over seven hours or so. My five hour cooks never require me to scrape the ash. I do use the Embers charcoal which puts out a bit less ash than Kingsford.

George


----------



## Mark Adams (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Ristau, but I think I’m gonna use the grates while they’re holding up.

That’s what I was thinking about doing George, since I don’t plan on ever cooking directly in the main chamber. Glad to know both grates will fit


----------



## xray (May 24, 2018)

Mark Adams said:


> I saw a YouTube video for my highland offset that suggested turning the firebox grate sideways to create more room underneath for air, thus eliminating the need for constant ash scraping during long cooks. Has anyone done this? Are there any drawbacks? Thinking about trying it when I cook this weekend.
> 
> Video says the normal grate placement has a 2inch gap underneath where turning 90degrees will leave a 4inch gap



I have only ever turned the grates sideways since my first cook in the Highland....but tomorrow i will be seasoning the new baffle plate I got for it, so I plan on putting the grates back to their original position to see if there’s a difference.

Like keeping the fire closer to the FB opening to see how it works.

I also use a charcoal basket.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 24, 2018)

My next smoker project is the charcoal basket. To me, that is the only other "mod" that I think would be truly useful for me with my OKJ. I just haven't made the true effort to find some expanded steel to make the thing yet. I think that for overall appeal I might like to make cooking grates from some flattened expanded steel. It would just make my rig look more high end. Looks can matter right? 

George


----------

